# Talentrechner 4.0.1



## Farstar (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde den Link zum neuen Talentplaner 4.0.x nicht!? Unter Guides und Datenbank ist er nicht enthalten? Gibt es den bei Buffed noch, und unter welcher Rubrik ist er zu finden?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. Oktober 2010)

http://wowtal.com/


----------



## Deathloc (11. Oktober 2010)

www.wowtal.com ist besser. Wirklich.

/edit
War wohl zu langsam. Verdammt. Hier geht's zum Cata-Planer von buffed.de. Sieht auf den ersten Blick auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Derulu (11. Oktober 2010)

hm..vll. gehts dem TE ja darum, dass er das ganze gerne in Deutsch hätte?

hier der von buffed, allerdings nicht alle Talentbäume auf dem selben Patchstand


----------



## Farstar (11. Oktober 2010)

vielen dank euch


----------



## CyberTwin (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab bislle gegoogelt und auf ein paar einschlägigen WoW seiten nachgeschaut aber leider nichts gefunden. Gibt es schon einen Talentrechner zu den neuen Talenten die ja (wahrscheinlich) am mittwoch dann kommen werden?

Wäre nett wenn einer weiterhelfen könnte!

Danke LG Cyber


----------



## santos19 (11. Oktober 2010)

moin

http://cataclysm.buf...lass/40112984_0


----------



## Alcasim (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, wo finde ich eigentlich die Cataclysm Übersichtsseite? Ich hab mich letztes mal dumm und dämlich gesucht und bin dann über irgend ne News rein.. Habs auf der Hauptseite nicht gefunden


----------



## Toxxical (11. Oktober 2010)

@Alcasim 
Meinst du die http://www.wow-europ...BF8C.blade02_01
oder die http://www.buffed.de...nen-Aenderungen?


----------



## Dramidoc (11. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es dazu eigentlich schon Beispielskillungen?


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2010)

Der angepasste Talentplaner kommt die Tage.


----------



## Xheel (11. Oktober 2010)

Dramidoc schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu eigentlich schon Beispielskillungen?



nicht dein ernst oder? wenn du dich mit deiner klasse auskennst, sollte es selbsterklärend sein was du skillst. einfach mal hirn anschalten... man man.


----------



## Derulu (11. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der angepasste Talentplaner kommt die Tage.



Sehr schön, da freu ich mich drauf, auch wenn ich Englisch beherrsche sind mir deutsche Planer trotz allem lieber (weil ich ja mit deutschem Client spiele und die Talente bzw. die Zauber die sie unterstützen nicht wörtlich übersetzt werden....aber da haben manchmal auch die buffed-Redakteure ihre Probleme  ...siehe die News mit der Ghostcrawler-Aussage, dass der alte Content tlw. nach dem Patch etwas verrückt sein könnte...da wird der Hexerzauber Congflagrate wörtlich mit Großbrand übersetzt, der Zauber heißt auf deutsch aber seit jeher Feuersbrunst)


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sehr schön, da freu ich mich drauf, auch wenn ich Englisch beherrsche sind mir deutsche Planer trotz allem lieber



Der Planer zu Cataclysm, sowie alle anderen Inhalte, nutzen ausschließlich die aus dem erhältlichen Client verfügbaren Daten. D.h. wenn das Zeug im Spiel nicht übersetzt ist, ist es auch im Planer nicht auf deutsch verfügbar.


----------



## Derulu (11. Oktober 2010)

Das war mir schon klar ZAM xD...ich meinte damit eigentlich die rein englischsprachigen Talentplaner diverser Blizzardfanseiten


----------



## Mageleo (11. Oktober 2010)

Hmm also mann könnte ja auch die skill beume so lassen wie sie sind und nur erweitern laut ghost sollte es ja kein einheitsbrei werden aber mit den talentbeumen wird es aber so werden


----------



## Derulu (11. Oktober 2010)

Mageleo schrieb:


> Hmm also mann könnte ja auch die skill beume so lassen wie sie sind und nur erweitern laut ghost sollte es ja kein einheitsbrei werden aber mit den talentbeumen wird es aber so werden



tut mir leid..aber da is keine Skillung drinnen xD


----------



## Deathloc (11. Oktober 2010)

```
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/171727-buffed-talentplaner-40x/
```


----------



## Derulu (11. Oktober 2010)

Mageleo schrieb:


> Hmm also mann könnte ja auch die skill beume so lassen wie sie sind und nur erweitern laut ghost sollte es ja kein einheitsbrei werden aber mit den talentbeumen wird es aber so werden



Die Diskussion gab es bereits mehrmals und sie ist sinnlos zu führen, da sich keine der beiden Seiten auf die Argumente der anderen Seite einlassen will (ich könnte dir zB sagen, dass wenn ich aus 4 "nutzlosen" Talenten 2 auswählen MUSS damit ich weiter skillen kann um zu den nützlichen Dingen zu kommen, bietet das mehr Auswahl als der aktuelle Talnetbaum, wo es nur einen einzigen Weg zum Ziel gibt, und ich nur mit "nützlichen" Talenten durch den Baum skillen kann...und wie stellst du dir das mit Lvl 110 vor...willst du dann pro Baum 75 Talente haben und gar keinen Durchblick mehr selber, sondern dich nur mehr auf vorgegebene Skillungen beschränkne, weil du ohne Mathematikdiplom nicht mehr durchblickst was für deine Skillung sinnvoller ist? und so weiter und so fort)...außerdem passt die Diskussion eigentlich nicht ganz in dieses Thema, finde ich


----------



## Sterni666 (11. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sehr schön, da freu ich mich drauf, auch wenn ich Englisch beherrsche sind mir deutsche Planer trotz allem lieber (weil ich ja mit deutschem Client spiele und die Talente bzw. die Zauber die sie unterstützen nicht wörtlich übersetzt werden....aber da haben manchmal auch die buffed-Redakteure ihre Probleme  ...siehe die News mit der Ghostcrawler-Aussage, dass der alte Content tlw. nach dem Patch etwas verrückt sein könnte...da wird der Hexerzauber Congflagrate wörtlich mit Großbrand übersetzt, der Zauber heißt auf deutsch aber seit jeher Feuersbrunst)





Hallo!! 
habe ich anfangs auch gemeint, bis ich in der Buffed Datenbank das hier gefunden habe
lvl 83 Talent   -  
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=74456

vielleicht also doch nicht so falsch!


----------



## Derulu (11. Oktober 2010)

Sterni666 schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> habe ich anfangs auch gemeint, bis ich in der Buffed Datenbank das hier gefunden habe
> lvl 83 Talent -
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=74456
> ...



Kann sein...aber...Ghostcrawler hat seinen Post in einer Diskussion zu Conflagrate gemacht...und diesen Zauber gibt es mind. seit BC und er heißt auf Deutsch Feuersbrunst...wenn es kein "Übersetzungsfehler" war, dann war es eine Verwechslung der beiden Zauber...*lol*


----------



## Xyon (12. Oktober 2010)

Das Verlinken der Builds funktioniert bei mir nicht. Hat das noch jemand oder ist das nur bei mir so?

Hier ein Beispiel: http://cataclysm.buffed.de/talentplaner/byclass/40112984_8_33033220212c1212121212v3r


----------



## Goliath (12. Oktober 2010)

das geht bei mir auch nicht..
doof


----------



## Manthis (12. Oktober 2010)

Dito - Funzt seit 2 Tagen irgendwie nimmer. Hatte für meine ganzen Chars mir die Skillungen schon voraberstellt & nurn kann ich se immer abrufen. Komme nur auf die Seite wo man noch alle Tanentpunkte vergeben kann trotz Nutzung des Links "Diesen build verlinken" wmoit ich schon die fertigen Skillunge gespeichert hatte. Bitte um dringene Hilfe/ Abhilfe/Rat/Info whatever...


----------



## Goliath (12. Oktober 2010)

habe es rausgefunden ^^

ganz alleine .. imbaaaaa Goli

es geht wenn man mindestens eine Glyphe oben mit einfügt 

goli


----------

